# Has anybody ever actually been denied for a MAC Pro Card?



## vocaltest (Jun 18, 2008)

I've searched through hundreds of posts for an answer but I can't find any!

But anyway... I'm sending off for my pro card next week, but being Mrs Paranoid I'm so scared that I'm gonna get denied, even though it won't be the end of the world if I do.. I just wondered if anyone actually has been denied? And for what reason? 

TIA!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's something on it: http://specktra.net/f256/does-happen...program-44034/


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 30, 2008)

I wonder if they have the MAC PRO card for intenational MUA... does anybody knows about this???


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 3, 2008)

yes they do. well, in the UK they do.


----------



## Dedqw3434 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, now you have! lol  I received my letter explaining I forgot my business card.  So the letter did state just resend papers (which they had sent back as well) along with the business card.  It took 4 weeks for the first letter and now it's been 3 week since I've heard any further.  Wish me luck.  I always hear about being 'blackballed' ... Yikes!


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 12, 2013)

I only know that the wait should be way faster since you can now mail all your documentation here in the U.S. as opposed to Canada where I hear can take almost a month for the entire process!!! But good luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Dedqw3434 (Mar 24, 2013)

I DID receive just a couple weeks after the correction!


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

Dedqw3434 said:


> I DID receive just a couple weeks after the correction!


  	yay get it gurll!!!


----------

